
Open-source self service customer portal for Stripe - darafsheh
https://github.com/service-bot/servicebot
======
darafsheh
I developed this project with 4 other developers everyday for about 7 months.
The idea came from an issue we had with our consulting agency after developing
projects for our clients. The billing and the service lifecycle was completely
disconnected. We found ourselves manually sending invoices to the customers
and wasted a lot of time, and we couldn't track the future engagements on the
same service. So we built ServiceBot. We created a service automation platform
around Stripe, allowing companies to define their provided services, and let
their customers request those services. It was a very complex and lengthy
process, but this is the result of 4 years of our experience in the corporate
automation world with VMware, ServiceNow, and AWS. I am so curious to hear
some feedback about the platform. We appreciate any feedback.

